# Nick Diaz no-shows UFC 137 media event in Toronto



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Former Strikeforce welterweight champion, Nick Diaz, has reportedly taken it upon himself to cancel his media obligations for the promotion of his UFC 137 title fight with GSP.
> 
> An outspoken non-fan of media events and interviews, the UFC brass have been optimistic that Diaz would in fact “play the game” once signed back to the UFC roster. That however doesn’t seem to be the case.
> 
> ...


*Source: BJPenn.com*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Classic Nick Diaz lol.

Dana may be fuming at antics like this, but it's this kind of behaviour which makes Nick such a marketable fighter, he simply doesn't give a ****.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

For some twisted reason this just makes me like Nick Diaz more.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> For some twisted reason this just makes me like Nick Diaz more.


I love it. I want him to give Georges' the middle finger at the pre-fight conference as well, that would be incredible. I'd just love to see how GSP would react to such a situation.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He should be fined.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Diaz is like the cm punk of the ufc. I hope when they do come face to face diaz gives him the finger. I would love to see GSP's reaction to classic Nick Diaz antics.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He should be fined.


For what?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> For what?


For failing to do his job, not meet his obligations.

He isn't in Strikeforce anymore, if the UFC asks you to do something, and they're signing your checks you should do it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Diaz is so cool, it takes balls to just get up there and then take a big dump all over your bosses. 
Dana must be pissed!



marcthegame said:


> Diaz is like the cm punk of the ufc.


Who's that guy?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> For failing to do his job, not meet his obligations.
> 
> He isn't in Strikeforce anymore, if the UFC asks you to do something, and they're signing your checks you should do it.


The way i view it his job is to show up oct 29 and the weigh ins and fight gsp. I really don't think he should get punish for failing to show up to these media workouts etc. 

I know he is obligated but i rather see him training and put on a good show and see my money worth its value.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Diaz is so cool, it takes balls to just get up there and then take a big dump all over your bosses.
> Dana must be pissed!
> 
> 
> ...


A wrestler in the wwe.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I personally think Nick is the best personality in MMA. He really doesn't give a ****, about any thing.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Assuming this was not for something legitimate and was in fact Nick Diaz being Nick Diaz, I expect to lol hard at White's rageface in an upcoming interview.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> The way i view it his job is to show up oct 29 and the weigh ins and fight gsp. I really don't think he should get punish for failing to show up to these media workouts etc.
> 
> I know he is obligated but i rather see him training and put on a good show and see my money worth its value.


When you're a professional athlete you have to do these things, Rampage did it, Jones did it, GSP and Koscheck did it, Frankie, Gray, Aldo, and Kenny did it. GSP did it again today. Why can't Nick do it?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> When you're a professional athlete you have to do these things, Rampage did it, Jones did it, GSP and Koscheck did it, Frankie, Gray, Aldo, and Kenny did it. GSP did it again today. Why can't Nick do it?


I think the difference between Nick and those you list is that he is an angry young man with a chip on his shoulder, and the other guys aren't. Too bad someone has to live through life so full of anti-social behavior, it must stem from unhappiness and lack of self esteem. I love to watch Diaz fight, but it is hard to respect him beyond that. I also agree if you're going to hold a job in the game of MMA, then you need to play the game in it's entirety, which includes promotional events.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Not surprised. Nick has always marched to the beat of his own drum. This is just the beginning. Wait until the weigh-ins and finally in the octagon. GSP took Shields very seriously and fought a safe fight avoiding any groundgame. Nick's BJJ is second to none and he will force GSP to stand with him. They both push a blistering pace. This fight is going to be insane...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> The way i view it his job is to show up oct 29 and the weigh ins and fight gsp. I really don't think he should get punish for failing to show up to these media workouts etc.
> *
> I know he is obligated but i rather see him training and put on a good show and see my money worth its value*.


That's the thing, he doesn't have to travel and keeps training when his opponent did what he was supposed to do and showed up, canceling his training for that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> That's the thing, he doesn't have to travel and keeps training when his opponent did what he was supposed to do and showed up, canceling his training for that.


See though one is Nick Diaz and the other is GSP. GSP probably gets paid x more than diaz for these little workouts etc. People are forgetting the big difference. 

Diaz trains in Cali, these workouts/ the event is in GSP's backyard. Pretty sure GSP can bring his entire camp to Toronto and train there.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

You need to be available to the media, that's part of the reason why you're getting paid the big bucks too, to help sell the fight doing this pesky interviews. You think the players want to do the media day 1 week before superbowl? nope, but they have to, and they do it with a smile of their face. The media helps draw attention, in the NFL if you don't make yourself available every week after a game, then after the second week missed, you get fined.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Going to be funny when GSP makes Diaz look like a C class fighter :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> See though one is Nick Diaz and the other is GSP. GSP probably gets paid x more than diaz for these little workouts etc. People are forgetting the big difference.
> 
> Diaz trains in Cali, these workouts/ the event is in GSP's backyard. Pretty sure GSP can bring his entire camp to Toronto and train there.


Didn't GSP and Jake go to Toronto to promote UFC 129 during training? If Jake can do it, why can't Nick? Especially when Nick is the guy who was bitching about not getting paid and how he he's the most under-paid and over-trained fighter out there, complaining about his broken down Honda and what not.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> You need to be available to the media, that's part of the reason why you're getting paid the big bucks too, to help sell the fight doing this pesky interviews. You think the players want to do the media day 1 week before superbowl? nope, but they have to, and they do it with a smile of their face. The media helps draw attention, in the NFL if you don't make yourself available every week after a game, then after the second week missed, you get fined.


This...

If he thinks that Dana is gonna roll over while he acts up he is crazy. In every contract there is a point where you can breach it and don't be surprised if we here that Diaz is let go due to WHATEVER...Dont say it can't happen.

If this does happen I hope everyone saying that he is "to cool to follow the rules" or is happy that he is "sticking it to the man"...these are all STUPID values to hold on to. Its not fantasy or the WWE, he is a real person that is saying that he doesn't care enough about his word to do what he said he would do. Next thing you hear that Nick decided he didn't feel like fighting today so middle finger to the man and my fans. Dont sing praises when people do the wrong thing....thats why this generation s F'd.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

He needs to be fined, that's all. If he was fined $50k, the UFC would make an example out of him. Also, Nick would most likely realize that a couple hours with the stupid media isn't worth $50k.

BTW, Paul Daley should have been to forced to pay Koscheck $20k or (50% of Daley's purse), instead of being banned.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't have a problem with a guy not wanting to do a lot of media promotion but you need to get that written into your contract. You can't agree to promote a fight and then just not show up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

music5x5 said:


> He needs to be fined, that's all. If he was fined $50k, the UFC would make an example out of him. Also, Nick would most likely realize that a couple hours with the stupid media isn't worth $50k.
> 
> BTW, Paul Daley should have been to forced to pay Koscheck $20k or (50% of Daley's purse), instead of being banned.


Nah man, Daley deserved to be banned, you can't hit a guy after the bell, that shit is the lowest of the low and showed that the guy has no class or respect for the sport at all, he could have really hurt the sport with that cheap shot.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely pathetic. He needs to be fine harshly. Hes an employee of the company and part of his job requirements are to meet with the media in whatever fashion the UFC desires for fight promotion. Fighter or not, hes still part of a professional organization and should act accordingly. His wannabe thug attitude is a poor cover for the fact that hes just a complete idiot and an undesirable human being.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

He's definitely not a "wannabe thug". He's a straight up T-H-U-G.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't GSP and Jake go to Toronto to promote UFC 129 during training? If Jake can do it, why can't Nick? Especially when Nick is the guy who was bitching about not getting paid and how he he's the most under-paid and over-trained fighter out there, complaining about his broken down Honda and what not.


Because Nick Diaz is Nick Diaz. Nick Diaz can sit his ass at home and still promote a fighter better than gsp and Jake sheilds. People tune in to watch diaz either to see him win or to get knock the **** out. He is a showmen and one of the cockiest sob in mma by a mile.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Nick not showing up to the press conference IS promotion for the fight. It's antics like this which is why he's such a huge MMA personality. This type of stuff sells fights.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Because Nick Diaz is Nick Diaz. Nick Diaz can sit his ass at home and still promote a fighter better than gsp and Jake sheilds. People tune in to watch diaz either to see him win or to get knock the **** out. He is a showmen and one of the cockiest sob in mma by a mile.


He's also an unproven commodity on PPV, he's got one significant win in his streak and he's not starting off right with the UFC. Yeah people may dig his trash talk and what not but at the end of the day he's not better than anyone else and he should be punished accordingly.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Nick not showing up to the press conference IS promotion for the fight. It's antics like this which is why he's such a huge MMA personality. This type of stuff sells fights.


word, people getting crazy over nick diaz not showing up. All it takes is one interview where diaz calls GSP a boring wrestler and the ppv is sold no workouts,promo needed.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's really quite simple, Diaz is a big baby. Watch 5 of his interviews and tell me that he strikes you as a normal human being. He acts like a thug, thinks its cool and sticks to that act.

It's likely that in his contract he does have to show up for media events and he'll likely be fined but we won't know what it is. Maybe its the cost of the two tickets that they wasted on him or maybe its something more. 

Nick Diaz can count himself lucky that GSP has completely cleaned out his division and the UFC needed a new opponent for him. Nick can go back to running marathons and beating up cans for a living and can keep his shitty attitude. He was gifted this fight after beating up a guy who really couldn't even hang with Koscheck and likely couldn't with Fitch, Story, Shields, Ellenberger, etc.

I understand the new generation loves to see a rebel/degenerate and everyone is entitled to their opinion. My problem with a guy like this is that he's getting far too much love for him being a douche instead of the skillset that he brings to the fight. I'll give him the fact that he can bang and always shows up to fight. Unfortunately that's not gonna win him a title and that is the ultimate goal isn't it?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> It's really quite simple, Diaz is a big baby. Watch 5 of his interviews and tell me that he strikes you as a normal human being. He acts like a thug, thinks its cool and sticks to that act.
> 
> It's likely that in his contract he does have to show up for media events and he'll likely be fined but we won't know what it is. Maybe its the cost of the two tickets that they wasted on him or maybe its something more.
> 
> ...


He's already got a title though.

On top of Nicks douchebag personality, he's also one of the most skilled and well rounded fighters in the UFC WW division.

Unbelievable heart
Great recovery time
Fantastic boxing
Wicked BJJ

Nick most likely acts the way he does because he had a rubbish childhood and a poor upbringing, living in one of the worst neighbourhoods in America. I know his mum used to force pills down his throat when he was a child, pretty fucked up.

He struggles to articulate himself in front of any type of media, clearly has some form of social anxiety which is probably why he smokes weed and avoids these media situations.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Let's hope the absence is related to funeral commitments for Jack Shields, or something along those lines, they are afterall close "brothers" and training partners...

If it isn't, then I wouldn't be surprised that the UFC comes prepared for these situations and "Diaz-proof's" contracts, Ie: you get bonuses everytime you show up for X appearance,

The guys like GSP, Silva, Rua, Lesnar, Cain all have incentive-laiden contracts, with PPV %, and are required for the Ufc to do PR. If Diaz doesn't show they aren't that affected, and Im sure he is compensated accordingly (flat fight rate, no incentives, etc).


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am sure all the people that took the time to go there, not only GSP, reporters, and UFC staff, really appreciated Diaz sticking it to the man. 

That's not being a thug, or dancing to a different drummer, that's just being irresponsible, and shows how he doesn't give a damn about the fans or his employers. 

Now Evan Tanner he danced to a different drummer. I think he made it to media events. Even Jeff Monson an anarchist could take time out to do what he was getting paid to do. His job is not just to fight, any professional athlete with half a brain knows it's also about entertaining and making yourself available to the media, which is ultimately about the fans.

If he has a valid excuse then ok, but he probably could have called and let everyone know, didn't sound like he did.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well Nick Diaz is never going to be a house hold name if he fails to promote himself. Sure these antics give us LULZ but the average fan wont know him until he starts showing his face.

I would love to see Nick Diaz flip off GSP and then get in his face. I think it would pump GSP up and we would see a pissed GSP. Thats a scary thought.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Well Nick Diaz is never going to be a house hold name if he fails to promote himself. Sure these antics give us LULZ but the average fan wont know him until he starts showing his face.
> 
> I would love to see Nick Diaz flip off GSP and then get in his face. I think it would pump GSP up and we would see a pissed GSP. Thats a scary thought.


GSP would probably just shrug it off like the professional he is, and then beat the **** out of Diaz just like he did Koscheck after he talked massive shit.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> GSP would probably just shrug it off like the professional he is, and then beat the **** out of Diaz just like he did Koscheck after he talked massive shit.


I remember once in TUF when GSP was sitting down with his guys and talking to them. Basically he was sitting down with them and talking to them about the shit talking that was going around. He was saying that people can talk trash to him but as soon as they touch him he would hit them *as he punched his palm* then said dont confuse my niceness for weakness. If someone touches me i will hit them quick.

Now that isnt the exact quote because it has been a long time since iv seen it but it was something around there. One of the few times i saw GSP getting pumped up and looking like he wanted to kick someones ass.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What's "cool" about what Diaz has done here?

Dude, you're a professional fighter, so act like a professional.

No one's asking him to dress a certain way, talk a certain way or kiss anyone's ass. They're just asking him to show up. That's about the least he can do.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't GSP and Jake go to Toronto to promote UFC 129 during training? If Jake can do it, why can't Nick? Especially when Nick is the guy who was bitching about not getting paid and how he he's the most under-paid and over-trained fighter out there, complaining about his broken down Honda and what not.


Maybe the reason he drives a broken down Honda is his affinity to drug use is straining his finances...and he lacks substantial sponsorship because would-be sponsors don't want to throw money at an athelete who lacks respect for his employers and supporters. Keep complaining Nick...it's everyone elses fault I'm sure.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Handling the press is part of the job people. NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL, Tennis players, boxers they all do it. Stop being impressionable pre-teens already, his "stoner" attitude isn't cool.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Handling the press is part of the job people. NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL, Tennis players, boxers they all do it. Stop being impressionable pre-teens already, his "stoner" attitude isn't cool.


this man speaks the truth

actually the "no show attitude" might even be a part of the hyping to begin with. it wouldn't surprise me, seeing how Zuffa/UFC are extremely efficient in that area

I don't fall for that, you can't get to this level without being a proper professional, so I'd go with this begin part of the hype process

this thread is a proof, we're talking about him i.e. promoting the fight


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Didn't read all of the pages but judging from the activity in this thread I think Diaz has everyone in the palm of his hands.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> When you're a professional athlete you have to do these things, Rampage did it, Jones did it, GSP and Koscheck did it, Frankie, Gray, Aldo, and Kenny did it. GSP did it again today. Why can't Nick do it?


I don't think so, he's never liked interviews and he's poor at them anyway I see no issue with choosing to train over a media event myself.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Good on him. GSP can say the same shit by himself.

Diaz needs all the training he can get.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

As Marshall once said.

For shizzle my whizzle this is the plot listen up you bizzles forgot Nizzle does not give a ****!

Gotta love it, legitimately does not give a ****...haha

Dana's not going to do shit anyway, he knew what he was getting into when he contracted Nick.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's also an unproven commodity on PPV, he's got one significant win in his streak *and he's not starting off right with the UFC.* Yeah people may dig his trash talk and what not but at the end of the day he's not better than anyone else and he should be punished accordingly.


Diaz is hardly "starting off" with the UFC, the guy is close to being a UFC veteran. Dana and co knew exactly what they were getting into when they re-signed him, and sure they'll be pissed off, but ultimately its got us talking about him and the fight, right?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Diaz is hardly "starting off" with the UFC, the guy is close to being a UFC veteran. Dana and co knew exactly what they were getting into when they re-signed him, and sure they'll be pissed off, but ultimately its got us talking about him and the fight, right?


He was let go because he couldn't play the game, he was fighting guys in hospitals, and he's in general a classless guy, flipping people off during press conferences and being disrespectful to interviewers. Now he's back, and he clearly hasn't changed at all.

People were gonna talk about this fight anyway due to it being a title fight and the Champion vs. Champion aspect, people were gonna buy this card anyway not just for the GSP fight but because of who is on it. Diaz could have atleast shown up like GSP, Dana, the media, and everyone else attended did.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He was let go because he couldn't play the game, he was fighting guys in hospitals, and he's in general a classless guy, flipping people off during press conferences and being disrespectful to interviewers. Now he's back, and he clearly hasn't changed at all.


So the UFC knew exactly what they were getting when they re-signed him. Yet everyone on here acts so surprised when we all know what he's like.

People on here are acting like he's personally insulted them. He's stuck two fingers up at an organisation that pays its fighters peanuts in comparison with their gross revenue. If thats how he wants to play, then more power to him. Doesnt affect me or my life one drop. I dont understand why everyones getting so p!ssed


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He was let go because he couldn't play the game, he was fighting guys in hospitals, and he's in general a classless guy, flipping people off during press conferences and being disrespectful to interviewers. Now he's back, and he clearly hasn't changed at all.
> 
> People were gonna talk about this fight anyway due to it being a title fight and the Champion vs. Champion aspect, people were gonna buy this card anyway not just for the GSP fight but because of who is on it. Diaz could have atleast shown up like GSP, Dana, the media, and everyone else attended did.


He is clearly anti-establishment type of dude. And the guy that he fought in the hospital was the fighter he fought in the ring. It's not like he picked on some sick guy for christs sake, he was using the hospital services himself. Don't get me wrong he clearly has a chip on his shoulders, but he does things his way and couold care less what anyone thinks of him, which I can respect.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This fight is going to give the WW division its mojo back. Nick Diaz will be to GSP what Chael Sonnen is to Anderson Silva. People will be talking and this fight will sell huge. I know some of you shun anything other than bows and the utmost of respect between fighters, but personalities sell. Having one or two characters isn't bad for the sport... it's beneficial.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Well it seems he is awol again.

from twitter - @lorenzofertitta Anyone know where nick diaz is?
http://twitter.com/#!/lorenzofertitta


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

_JB_ said:


> Well it seems he is awol again.
> 
> from twitter - @lorenzofertitta Anyone know where nick diaz is?
> http://twitter.com/#!/lorenzofertitta


Well if he was at Jake Shields' dad's funeral, I'm sure they'd be aware that's where he was at, so cross that one off the list.

This guy is so unprofessional.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> I love it. I want him to give Georges' the middle finger at the pre-fight conference as well, that would be incredible. I'd just love to see how GSP would react to such a situation.


History tells us when you Piss GSP off he usually destroys you. 

See:

BJ Penn
Matt Serra
Josh Koscheck

If Diaz was smart he would just lay low until the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

What a douche. I hate those types of people. I do whatever I want because I think I'm better than everyone else and don't have to abide by their rules.

No, you're not.

Who the **** are you? You're a person just like everyone else. You should respect your job which provides an income for you to live. Diaz obviously doesn't. **** that guy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

For what it's worth....

"I know where @CarlosCondit is if you need a replacement  we're an hour away. We'll sell the fight! RT @lorenzofertitta: Anyone know where nick diaz is?" 

Re: Diaz being MIA, according to @malkikawa, @carloscondit hasn't been offered a shot against GSP. Today's presser should be interesting.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

@arielhelwani Ariel Helwani 
More importantly, I asked @danawhite whether Nick would be at the presser today at 4 pm ET. His response? "Tune in."


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> For failing to do his job, not meet his obligations.
> 
> He isn't in Strikeforce anymore, if the UFC asks you to do something, and they're signing your checks you should do it.


So uh, if I don't show up for work my boss can fine me?


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> He's definitely not a "wannabe thug". He's a straight up T-H-U-G.


Please get off his nuts. Not only does his actions exhibit no class as a professional athlete, but it shows a lack of appreciation for both his fans and fans of the UFC. It's not like he's earned the right to make these sort of stunts, he's instead ******* up his chances at becoming a UFC champion.

Top level athletes don't conduct themselves in childish behavior, he should be fined.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> So uh, if I don't show up for work my boss can fine me?


:laugh: how do you feel at the moment?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

malice said:


> Please get off his nuts. Not only does his actions exhibit no class as a professional athlete, but it shows a lack of appreciation for both his fans and fans of the UFC. It's not like he's earned the right to make these sort of stunts, he's instead ******* up his chances at becoming a UFC champion.
> 
> Top level athletes don't conduct themselves in childish behavior, he should be fined.


I just can't understand why some people suck off his proud to be retarded attitude. There is nothing less than disgusting about hailing a fool and someone who thinks its cool to be a "thug."


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> He's definitely not a "wannabe thug". He's a straight up T-H-U-G.


No, he's a wannabe thug, just like every other thug.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoever praised Diaz for "not playing the game" in the thread... feel happy now that he got pulled and punished for it?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick's gonna be alright. Dana's a dick. :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well this realllly fucks up my NPFFL. I was hoping both GSP and Condit get me good wins that night. Now one of them must lose...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Whoever praised Diaz for "not playing the game" in the thread... feel happy now that he got pulled and punished for it?



LMAO. This x's 1000000000

That attitude gets you no where in the real world. He's damn lucky he's incredibly talented. I hate people who think they don't have to abide by the rules.

Diaz reminds me of the same pieces of shit who get arrested every day. Then they have an attitude because they got caught breaking the law. They think just because they don't give a shit about other people that the rules don't abide to the. The real world doesn't work like that, and I'm damn glad it finally caught up to Diaz.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick cab still make a ton more money boxing and not dealing with the bullshit.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick cab still make a ton more money boxing and not dealing with the bullshit.


So it's the UFC that's the source of this "bullshit" and not DIaz?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

malice said:


> Please get off his nuts. Not only does his actions exhibit no class as a professional athlete, but it shows a lack of appreciation for both his fans and fans of the UFC. It's not like he's earned the right to make these sort of stunts, he's instead ******* up his chances at becoming a UFC champion.
> 
> Top level athletes don't conduct themselves in childish behavior, he should be fined.


Completely agreed.

If you like entertainment and drama, go watch WWE. That's what it's designed for.

This kind of shit has no place in a professional organization. If Nick is going to be unprofessional and immature, he does not deserve to be in the UFC.

I cannot believe people are actually supporting him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick cab still make a ton more money boxing and not dealing with the bullshit.


This is the post of the freakin year. Just incredible.

Nick gets the opportunity of a lifetime. The only condition is to play the marketing game which benefits him just as much as one of the best p4p fighters in the world. Then Nick can't even show up for a freakin press conference. One of the conditions he agreed to prior to taking this fight.

But it's NICK that doesn't have to deal with the bullshit. Not the ufc, fans, and other fighters. It's NICK who's the victim of the bullshit.

Then Nick can still make money elsewhere while being completely irresponsible and un professional... so it's okay.

******* incredibly. I've never seen such a blatant agreement for a lack of personal responsibility in my life. At the level of professional athleticism none the less. Just incredible.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick cab still make a ton more money boxing and not dealing with the bullshit.


Good, he should go boxing then so we don't have to deal with his stupid ass.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This sucks because GSP was going to finish Diaz. Now im not so sure.. Condit is more dangerous. Nick Diaz is an idiot. The UFC puts all that work into transferring him from SF to the UFC and he cant even show up to an interview. I would be honored for people to want to take my interview. He on the other hand acts as if this blessing is some type of curse. Now that i think about it Nick Diaz and a 16 year old teenager have alot in common. They both dont realize what they got and instead of being happy, they will instead pretend to be the victims. Atleast a teenager will talk about it and not just turn his phone off hoping that will solve the problem. Its shocking how little Nicks mind has evolved since he was a young kid. He seems to have the exact same train of thought as i did when i was in middle-school. It really pisses me off to see someone like him just spit on a once in a life time opportunity like it was a random unimportant invite. Im glad they were atleast able to give it to someone who deserves it like Condit.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I just can't understand why some people suck off his proud to be retarded attitude. There is nothing less than disgusting about hailing a fool and someone who thinks its cool to be a "thug."


I don't understand why people fixate on it and act like baby's about it. It's him the way he is, whiny mma fans need to get over it.

To me it mostly sounds like envy that some guy from the ghetto made something of himself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick is going to be Nick and haters gonna hate. It's a shame that UfC has a monopoly on MMA, hopefully the culinary union wins that battle. 

Nick's avenue is boxing if Dana's going to be a dickface and cut him over some promotional bullshit that doesn't even matter.


No wonder Fedor didn't want to join the UFC.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> This sucks because GSP was going to finish Diaz.


i see people write similar before every single gsp fight. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick is going to be Nick and haters gonna hate. It's a shame that UfC has a monopoly on MMA, hopefully the culinary union wins that battle.
> 
> Nick's avenue is boxing if Dana's going to be a dickface and cut him over some promotional bullshit that doesn't even matter.
> 
> ...


Diaz wastes over 15k of the UFCs money and its Dana that is the dick face. Thats too funny.. What other job can you throw away 15k of your companies money and keep the job?




mohammadmoofty said:


> i see people write similar before every single gsp fight. :thumb02:


Thats funny because i see the exact opposite before each fight. GSP is going to another decision AND this is the most dangerous opponent yet, perfect style to beat GSP blah blah blah.

Funny how we are on the same forum but see different things.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick is going to be Nick and haters gonna hate. It's a shame that UfC has a monopoly on MMA, hopefully the culinary union wins that battle.
> 
> Nick's avenue is boxing if Dana's going to be a dickface and cut him over some *promotional bullshit that doesn't even matter*.
> 
> ...



how do you think they got MMA and the UFC so big in the first place? it does matter


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

hadoq said:


> how do you think they got MMA and the UFC so big in the first place? it does matter


Yea if someone thinks they just have to announce the fight and that's it, really don't understand how things work.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Not really, the casuals are only going to watch the fight from ads or word of mouth from a friend who is a hardcore fan or whatever, they are not on the Internet reading whats going on and hardcore fans are already going to purchase or stream it anyway. a press conference isn't going to change that.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

These promo tours are part of the media machine. Blogs/papers/radio/tv etc... all need stuff to print/show/talk about. By having the media write/talk about it will increase public awareness towards the event which leads to advertisers purchasing space etc... seriously do they not understand how the business works? You don't just post on ufc.com that X fights Y and that's it cya guys there. This isn't how the UFC has been able to grow the in the last 10 years, and if you still think you're somehow better an entitled to skip in this critical part of the process then you should be kicked out. It's bad enough people are willing to pay to see something you enjoy doing but giving them attitude? Seriously GTFO.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *Nick is going to be Nick and haters gonna hate.* It's a shame that UfC has a monopoly on MMA, hopefully the culinary union wins that battle.
> 
> Nick's avenue is boxing if Dana's going to be a dickface and cut him over some promotional bullshit that doesn't even matter.
> 
> ...


Wow. So let me get this straight. Nick should be allowed to be a completely irresponsible and un professional building up to the biggest fight of his career while also going against the one ******* thing he agreed to do all because "Nick is going to be Nick"

I can't tell if you're just trolling or if people are actually this stupid...

FYI MMA wouldn't be what it is today without "promotional bullshit".

I'm seriously baffled at some of these responses defending him. It sounds like you guys are pulling a Nick and not thinking past the end of your joint.

I am pissed. I wanted to see this fight. This is 100% Nick's fault too.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Haters gonna hate? Really? Like that's some catch-all excuse for making a dick move (in this case, two)?

Hey, if Diaz wants to be all punk rock about this and keep it real, or whatever, then fine. Go fight small shows and and shower at truck stops, whatever. But don't make promises you aren't going to keep and don't make commitments if you don't intend to follow through.

And don't, don't, do not bitch about getting paid. Because you could have.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Well this realllly fucks up my NPFFL. I was hoping both GSP and Condit get me good wins that night. Now one of them must lose...


I have Diaz on my team and now he's not even fighting, ugh.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Nick is going to be Nick and haters gonna hate. It's a shame that UfC has a monopoly on MMA, hopefully the culinary union wins that battle.
> 
> Nick's avenue is boxing if Dana's going to be a dickface and cut him over some promotional bullshit that doesn't even matter.
> 
> ...


Dana being a dickface? Dana tried to call him, Nick never called back.

Dana spent thousands of dollars on him in plane tickets, he missed them all.

Hell, Dana gave him a title shot without having to fight a Fitch or a Condit, Dana was great to Nick and he spit in Dana's face in return.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jbritt said:


> I have Diaz on my team and now he's not even fighting, ugh.


You already got enough points.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, just wow. All I have to say.

Funniest thing is yesterday when I saw the tweet about Nick Diaz being missing. I turned to my friend and joking around said "Watch Nick miss this and get pulled from the fight."

I was really looking forward to this fight too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Diaz wastes over 15k of the UFCs money and its Dana that is the dick face. Thats too funny.. What other job can you throw away 15k of your companies money and keep the job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because the Diaz-GSP fight wasn't totally going to do over a million buys.

15k...lol......the dude's making the UFC millions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Not really, the casuals are only going to watch the fight from ads or word of mouth from a friend who is a hardcore fan or whatever, they are not on the Internet reading whats going on and hardcore fans are already going to purchase or stream it anyway. a press conference isn't going to change that.


I've been following the sport for over a half decade and I don't think I've ever watched any of those stupid media pre-fight bullshit.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. So let me get this straight. Nick should be allowed to be a completely irresponsible and un professional building up to the biggest fight of his career while also going against the one ******* thing he agreed to do all because "Nick is going to be Nick"
> 
> I can't tell if you're just trolling or if people are actually this stupid...
> 
> ...


+1

If I failed to attend a appointment at work, especially an important one with the boss and I had no good excuse I'd be sacked.

I wonder if those defending him have responsible jobs? Because surely if they did they would condemn him. I do a shit load of things I don't like doing including going places I don't want to go.

I earn just enough to support my Wife and Kid. NIck Diaz is prabably rich or at least well off. Why shouldn't he have to live up to his responsibilities just like every other adult has too.

I was looking forward to this fight but I can completely understand the UFC's stand on this issue. He's lucky to still have a job imo.

Thanks Nick, thanks for spoiling a good fight that fans across the world had been looking forward to see.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I've been following the sport for over a half decade and I don't think I've ever watched any of those stupid media pre-fight bullshit.


That's cause they are not designed for you. You understand the media gets invited right? The guys who write/talk/shoots stuff on the net for you to grab it later on. Where do they get the material or the quotes to update us on their blog/site/vlog etc.. this media bs as you call it actually serves a function. 

You understand also what being a professional is right? Cause that's the key between a real sports league and some random guys being paid to hit each other in the face. Real pro have obligations and commitments just like any job in RL, people who don't end up following the rules should and get penalized. Why does Nick get a free pass? Cause you like his 15 year old attitude? What kind of message does it send to all current and future fighters if Nick does get a free pass? You can do w/e you want as long as you make us millions? Not sure if you're that naive or just so deeply embedded onto Nick that you can't help but defend his retarded attitude.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I've been following the sport for over a half decade and I don't think I've ever watched any of those stupid media pre-fight bullshit.


Dude... Just stop. Really.

You are defending the indefensible. Nick was 100% the cause of this and no one else. He blew it.

This "thug" attitude only scores you points when you are a kid and people are too stupid to realize it doesn't work in the real world. After people grow up the successful people take responsibility for their jobs and their actions. The un successful people blame everyone else for their mistakes. They usually end up on welfare or in jail. Luckily Nick was talented enough to get past the kid phase while still being stupid. It finally caught up to him and he deserves ever bit of this. He just screwed over the ufc, fans, and his opponent all at once. Yet you continue to defend him. Why?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Dude... Just stop. Really.
> 
> You are defending the indefensible. Nick was 100% the cause of this and no one else. He blew it.
> 
> This "thug" attitude only scores you points when you are a kid and people are too stupid to realize it doesn't work in the real world. After people grow up the successful people take responsibility for their jobs and their actions. The un successful people blame everyone else for their mistakes. They usually end up on welfare or in jail. Luckily Nick was talented enough to get past the kid phase while still being stupid. It finally caught up to him and he deserves ever bit of this. He just screwed over the ufc, fans, and his opponent all at once. Yet you continue to defend him. Why?


LOL. Nick just got a more winnable fight, still getting that paycheck and DIDN'T have to
Do the prefight shit. And he'll still end up with the shot if he wins....Nick won, **** tha police....:thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Anyone who thinks Nick wins in this situation and thinks his actions were good is delusional. The guy is an idiot for screwing up his title shot and a fight people, including his fans, wanted to see. Utterly stupid move by Nick.​


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> LOL. Nick just got a more winnable fight, still getting that paycheck and DIDN'T have to
> Do the prefight shit. And he'll still end up with the shot if he wins....Nick won, **** tha police....:thumb02:


Nick won? You think he's getting paid even remotely the same for Penn as he was for GSP? Not a chance.

He just blew his title shot. Pissed off his boss, his fans, and the general MMA population. The only thing he "won" was a lucky second chance at a second rate opponent. No offense to Penn. But GSP clearly stomped him. The fact that Diaz is getting offered a guy his original opponent stomped is a huge step down. If he loses to Penn I wouldn't be surprised if Dana cut his ass.

Rofl, I sincerely hope for the love of God that you are under 20 years old. Only someone this young can be this stupid. Well... thats not true. But at least if you are under 20 you might be able to smarten up eventually.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> LOL. Nick just got a more winnable fight, still getting that paycheck and DIDN'T have to
> Do the prefight shit. And he'll still end up with the shot if he wins....Nick won, **** tha police....:thumb02:


Sure did.

BJ's got better boxing, better ju-jitsu, and a better chin than GSP, but yeah totally easier fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish the UFC cut Diaz. He should have been made an example out of. If you sign a contract you have to abide by it.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

MLD said:


> I think the difference between Nick and those you list is that he is an angry young man with a chip on his shoulder,.


And by that you mean, and immature spoiled brat with the maturity of an 8 year old that doesn't want to eat his peas.

Yayy, he's my hero. What's the matter with you people? Oh wait, I think I already know the answer. You don't like peas either.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I don't think so, he's never liked interviews and he's poor at them anyway I see no issue with choosing to train over a media event myself.


Then be a Man and pick up the phone and say "I'm training and I can't make it". 

To me, it makes him look petrified to fight GSP, so he just ducked out and quit before GSP even got him in a choke hold.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This is turning into Sherdog part 2.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

It wouldn't turn into sherdog 2.0 if the nicks of the boards didn't try to justify 15 year old attitude as acceptable for grown adult behavior. The sorriest thing about this whole scenario is that even after he fucked up, he could have shown maturity and man up for his mistakes. You know show that he's actually a 28 year old. What does he do instead? Post a vid on youtube instead of calling Dana and saying it's all BS because you know it's just BS. F*uk the world!

I recall Brock going all WWE after his win and dissing sponsors etc.. DW promptly @#[email protected] him up behind the scenes and although he acted like an ass, he DID man up for his mistake. See, even Brock showed he's a real man and admitted when he fucked up. Nick is just showing that he's really a 15 year old girl and setting up a real nice example to future fighters on how not to be a loser like him.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dana being a dickface? Dana tried to call him, Nick never called back.
> 
> Dana spent thousands of dollars on him in plane tickets, he missed them all.
> 
> Hell, Dana gave him a title shot without having to fight a Fitch or a Condit, Dana was great to Nick and he spit in Dana's face in return.



I totally agree. Which makes me really wonder why Dana would let him fight Penn and not just tell Dick Diaz to pound sand. Penn had a matchup set already. He didn't need Dick Diaz. The UFC doesn't need Diaz at all. The UFC has ruled the world of MMA without Dick Diaz for quite a while now and doesn't need him to keep doing that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol nigs mad up in here....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because the Diaz-GSP fight wasn't totally going to do over a million buys.
> 
> 15k...lol......the dude's making the UFC millions.


First of all you clearly have no idea how you are supposed to act as an employee. Second of all DIAZ is making the UFC millions?? GSP is the draw. Condit vs GSP is going to BE just about the same draw nick diaz was.


----------

